# Birfield



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

I need a birfield for my '85 runner (passenger side), and can't find one anywhere. If anybody knows of one, let me know..
I WANT IT.
Thanks


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a whole axle, minus one lockout. Whats it worth to ya?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I had to google birfield to figure out what you were talking about, is it just a Toyota specific U-joint ?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

u-joint isnt exactly the right word, more like an extremely messy grease-entrapped constant velocity joint. They work well, and are fairly strong, but maintenence sucks.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Well thanks anyway Chet. Those would have workied out great, but I just picked up some chromoly birfs and innies from Marlin.
Thanks


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome!!!!! you wont regret it!!!! (at least you wont AFTER they're paid for)
lets go wheelin!!!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

hey check this out!

http://www.ringpinion.com/ProductDetail ... rodID=1237


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

chet said:


> awesome!!!!! you wont regret it!!!! (at least you wont AFTER they're paid for)
> lets go wheelin!!!


No kiddin. They are a bit costly. I was checkin out the birfield eliminator kit, but decided not to. Who knows.
We'll defintaly have to go wheelin. I might be a few though, I have a lot to do.
Just bought an All-Pro 5" lift, an Inchworm Double case adapter, the Birfields, and I am in the middle of a auto to manual tranny swap right now. Soon enough.....I hope *\-\*


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

When your Birfields explode, kindly move to the side of the trail so the rest of us can continue on, thank you.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Trust me, these Marfields aren't going anywhere.

Could this nonesense be coming from a jeep dud?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I was just kiddin' you. I do hope those hold up for though, birfields are a pain when they go. I had u-joint replacement down to a 20-30 minute job on the trail but since I upgraded axles I haven't had that pleasure since. And yes I am a Jeep dud but I do regret selling my old Broncos and I am well aware of how capable Yotas are and I am helping a friend build a 4 runner right now. Get that thing done and let's go wheelin.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Nah, I knew you were workin' me. I like how you kept the dud thing going. I was hoping someone would correct me so I could use my Tombstone one liner.............."Dud I says". 
What year is your buddies runner? We''ll surely have to get out if I can ever get this thing finished, or started for that matter.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes indeed! A UWN crawlin trip!!!
My SAS F150 will be ready next week!!! (yeah right)
If not the XJ is more than willing to get tipped over!


----------

